# Buran



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

I do like my new Buran, and as a self confessed geek, see no reason not to share it with you lot.

Came two weeks ago, packaged well and in sparkling order. If only I could take pictures!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Lovely watch & keep practising (what camera r u using? Use a tripod for best result imho)

Paul


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Is a horrid pic, using a Magxon 5mP for that one but need to read the manual again!

Borrowed wives' Kodak easyshare 10mP for this one, hope its a bit clearer

I have a tripod too. Its the lights I am really got to get right


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Hemlock said:


> Is a horrid pic, using a Magxon 5mP for that one but need to read the manual again!
> 
> Borrowed wives' Kodak easyshare 10mP for this one, hope its a bit clearer
> 
> I have a tripod too. Its the lights I am really got to get right


 B) cool pic, much better & I can see why you like it :thumbsup:


----------

